# Kalinic a Bonucci: "Sei un grande"



## Louis Gara (10 Agosto 2018)

Leonardo Bonucci, le cui dichiarazioni su come andare al Milan sia stato un errore ( http://www.milanworld.net/bonucci-milan-scelta-sbagliata-vt66369-5.html#post1630736 ) stanno facendo molto discutere, ha postato su Instagram le foto delle relativa conferenza. Tra i tanti commenti, soprattutto di tifosi rossoneri indignati, ne è spuntato uno di Nikola Kalinic (appena ceduto all'Atletico) indirizzato a Bonucci: "Grande!". Anche il commento di Kalinic è stato inondato di commenti di supporters rossoneri non molto felici delle parole dell'attaccante, reduce da una stagione molto deludente.


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Agosto 2018)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Leonardo Bonucci, le cui dichiarazioni su come andare al Milan sia stato un errore ( http://www.milanworld.net/bonucci-milan-scelta-sbagliata-vt66369-5.html#post1630736 ) stanno facendo molto discutere, ha postato su Instagram le foto delle relativa conferenza. Tra i tanti commenti, soprattutto di tifosi rossoneri indignati, ne è spuntato uno di Nikola Kalinic (appena ceduto all'Atletico) indirizzato a Bonucci: "Grande!". Anche il commento di Kalinic è stato inondato di commenti di supporters rossoneri non molto felici delle parole dell'attaccante, reduce da una stagione molto deludente.



Che schifezza di gente


----------



## Albijol (10 Agosto 2018)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Leonardo Bonucci, le cui dichiarazioni su come andare al Milan sia stato un errore ( http://www.milanworld.net/bonucci-milan-scelta-sbagliata-vt66369-5.html#post1630736 ) stanno facendo molto discutere, ha postato su Instagram le foto delle relativa conferenza. Tra i tanti commenti, soprattutto di tifosi rossoneri indignati, ne è spuntato uno di Nikola Kalinic (appena ceduto all'Atletico) indirizzato a Bonucci: "Grande!". Anche il commento di Kalinic è stato inondato di commenti di supporters rossoneri non molto felici delle parole dell'attaccante, reduce da una stagione molto deludente.



grazie Leonardo che ci ha liberate di questa gentaglia dal valore umano piccolo piccolo


----------



## kYMERA (10 Agosto 2018)

Non ho parole.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (10 Agosto 2018)

Io sono uno di quelli che è andato ad insultarlo. Sto schifo umano si professava anche tifoso del Milan.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (10 Agosto 2018)

Tra ebeti si capiscono...non mi stupisco.


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (10 Agosto 2018)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Leonardo Bonucci, le cui dichiarazioni su come andare al Milan sia stato un errore ( http://www.milanworld.net/bonucci-milan-scelta-sbagliata-vt66369-5.html#post1630736 ) stanno facendo molto discutere, ha postato su Instagram le foto delle relativa conferenza. Tra i tanti commenti, soprattutto di tifosi rossoneri indignati, ne è spuntato uno di Nikola Kalinic (appena ceduto all'Atletico) indirizzato a Bonucci: "Grande!". Anche il commento di Kalinic è stato inondato di commenti di supporters rossoneri non molto felici delle parole dell'attaccante, reduce da una stagione molto deludente.



Che omuncoli piccoli piccoli che vestivano la nostra maglia. 
Bleah


----------



## davidelynch (10 Agosto 2018)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Leonardo Bonucci, le cui dichiarazioni su come andare al Milan sia stato un errore ( http://www.milanworld.net/bonucci-milan-scelta-sbagliata-vt66369-5.html#post1630736 ) stanno facendo molto discutere, ha postato su Instagram le foto delle relativa conferenza. Tra i tanti commenti, soprattutto di tifosi rossoneri indignati, ne è spuntato uno di Nikola Kalinic (appena ceduto all'Atletico) indirizzato a Bonucci: "Grande!". Anche il commento di Kalinic è stato inondato di commenti di supporters rossoneri non molto felici delle parole dell'attaccante, reduce da una stagione molto deludente.



Ma davvero parla quel niente di NK?


----------



## mark (10 Agosto 2018)

Si sa, i cog lioni girano in coppia!! FALLITI


----------



## cris (10 Agosto 2018)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Leonardo Bonucci, le cui dichiarazioni su come andare al Milan sia stato un errore ( http://www.milanworld.net/bonucci-milan-scelta-sbagliata-vt66369-5.html#post1630736 ) stanno facendo molto discutere, ha postato su Instagram le foto delle relativa conferenza. Tra i tanti commenti, soprattutto di tifosi rossoneri indignati, ne è spuntato uno di Nikola Kalinic (appena ceduto all'Atletico) indirizzato a Bonucci: "Grande!". Anche il commento di Kalinic è stato inondato di commenti di supporters rossoneri non molto felici delle parole dell'attaccante, reduce da una stagione molto deludente.



troppo un demente questo qua


----------



## varvez (10 Agosto 2018)

Milanista vero NK. Praticamente inutile


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Agosto 2018)

È un poveretto


----------



## Aron (10 Agosto 2018)

cris ha scritto:


> troppo un demente questo qua



_chiiiiii ce li ha portati!?_


----------



## chicagousait (10 Agosto 2018)

Ma il fenomeno NK ha anche il coraggio di parlare??? Siamo stati fin troppo signori con lui


----------



## Nils (10 Agosto 2018)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Leonardo Bonucci, le cui dichiarazioni su come andare al Milan sia stato un errore ( http://www.milanworld.net/bonucci-milan-scelta-sbagliata-vt66369-5.html#post1630736 ) stanno facendo molto discutere, ha postato su Instagram le foto delle relativa conferenza. Tra i tanti commenti, soprattutto di tifosi rossoneri indignati, ne è spuntato uno di Nikola Kalinic (appena ceduto all'Atletico) indirizzato a Bonucci: "Grande!". Anche il commento di Kalinic è stato inondato di commenti di supporters rossoneri non molto felici delle parole dell'attaccante, reduce da una stagione molto deludente.



Ma davvero c'è gente che decide di sprecare qualche secondo della propria vita per insultare ex giocatori?


----------



## cris (10 Agosto 2018)

Un cesso a pedali, odiato da mezzo mondo e dalla croazia intera per le sue scenate da leso mentale al mondiale. ma che problemi c'ha? è pure padre di famiglia. pazzesca la bassezza umana.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Agosto 2018)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Leonardo Bonucci, le cui dichiarazioni su come andare al Milan sia stato un errore ( http://www.milanworld.net/bonucci-milan-scelta-sbagliata-vt66369-5.html#post1630736 ) stanno facendo molto discutere, ha postato su Instagram le foto delle relativa conferenza. Tra i tanti commenti, soprattutto di tifosi rossoneri indignati, ne è spuntato uno di Nikola Kalinic (appena ceduto all'Atletico) indirizzato a Bonucci: "Grande!". Anche il commento di Kalinic è stato inondato di commenti di supporters rossoneri non molto felici delle parole dell'attaccante, reduce da una stagione molto deludente.


Parliamo di uno che si è fatto rimandare a casa dopo la convocazione in nazionale. Io toglierei il diritto di parola per certa gente. Mica è necessario esprimere una opinione quando è una idiozia. Le idiozie sono nocive alla società.


----------



## bmb (10 Agosto 2018)

2 falliti.


----------



## goleador 70 (10 Agosto 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> 2 falliti.



.


----------



## 7vinte (10 Agosto 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> 2 falliti.



.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Agosto 2018)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Leonardo Bonucci, le cui dichiarazioni su come andare al Milan sia stato un errore ( http://www.milanworld.net/bonucci-milan-scelta-sbagliata-vt66369-5.html#post1630736 ) stanno facendo molto discutere, ha postato su Instagram le foto delle relativa conferenza. Tra i tanti commenti, soprattutto di tifosi rossoneri indignati, ne è spuntato uno di Nikola Kalinic (appena ceduto all'Atletico) indirizzato a Bonucci: "Grande!". Anche il commento di Kalinic è stato inondato di commenti di supporters rossoneri non molto felici delle parole dell'attaccante, reduce da una stagione molto deludente.



NK7 top


----------



## MaschioAlfa (10 Agosto 2018)

Non è che é quel Nicola kalinic del basket turco che ha subito insulti al posto di quello schifoso vero ?


----------



## Djici (10 Agosto 2018)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Leonardo Bonucci, le cui dichiarazioni su come andare al Milan sia stato un errore ( http://www.milanworld.net/bonucci-milan-scelta-sbagliata-vt66369-5.html#post1630736 ) stanno facendo molto discutere, ha postato su Instagram le foto delle relativa conferenza. Tra i tanti commenti, soprattutto di tifosi rossoneri indignati, ne è spuntato uno di Nikola Kalinic (appena ceduto all'Atletico) indirizzato a Bonucci: "Grande!". Anche il commento di Kalinic è stato inondato di commenti di supporters rossoneri non molto felici delle parole dell'attaccante, reduce da una stagione molto deludente.



Ma LOL


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Agosto 2018)

Hakan comunque se lo poteva risparmiare il like. mah.


----------



## sunburn (10 Agosto 2018)

Ma solo a me non frega nulla né di Bonucci né di Kalinic?
Sono stati due di passaggio come centinaia di altri nella nostra storia. Tra l'altro Bonucci è una bandiera della Juventus, Kalinic fece casini anche con la Fiorentina l'anno scorso ed è stato appena cacciato dai Mondiali dalla sua nazionale.
Who cares?


----------



## Raryof (10 Agosto 2018)

Chissà se si è accorto che abbiamo fatto minusvalenza pur di darlo via... praticamente l'unico caso in squadra.
Becchino.


----------



## 6Baresi (10 Agosto 2018)

"sei un glande!"


----------



## Mr. Canà (10 Agosto 2018)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Leonardo Bonucci, le cui dichiarazioni su come andare al Milan sia stato un errore ( http://www.milanworld.net/bonucci-milan-scelta-sbagliata-vt66369-5.html#post1630736 ) stanno facendo molto discutere, ha postato su Instagram le foto delle relativa conferenza. Tra i tanti commenti, soprattutto di tifosi rossoneri indignati, ne è spuntato uno di Nikola Kalinic (appena ceduto all'Atletico) indirizzato a Bonucci: "Grande!". Anche il commento di Kalinic è stato inondato di commenti di supporters rossoneri non molto felici delle parole dell'attaccante, reduce da una stagione molto deludente.



Ci penserà il karma.


----------



## Djici (10 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Hakan comunque se lo poteva risparmiare il like. mah.



Ma davvero


----------



## dottor Totem (10 Agosto 2018)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Leonardo Bonucci, le cui dichiarazioni su come andare al Milan sia stato un errore ( http://www.milanworld.net/bonucci-milan-scelta-sbagliata-vt66369-5.html#post1630736 ) stanno facendo molto discutere, ha postato su Instagram le foto delle relativa conferenza. Tra i tanti commenti, soprattutto di tifosi rossoneri indignati, ne è spuntato uno di Nikola Kalinic (appena ceduto all'Atletico) indirizzato a Bonucci: "Grande!". Anche il commento di Kalinic è stato inondato di commenti di supporters rossoneri non molto felici delle parole dell'attaccante, reduce da una stagione molto deludente.



Kalinic ha dimostrato al mondo di essere un ex professionista. Per lui l'avventura nel calcio è quasi finita, vedremo che reputazione avrà racimolato nel frattempo. 

Per Bonucci ci penseranno i tifosi juventini a riportarlo al posto che merita.


----------



## Djici (10 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Hakan comunque se lo poteva risparmiare il like. mah.



Non lo vedo il like.


----------



## sacchino (10 Agosto 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> 2 falliti.



2 falli o teste di fallo


----------



## Pampu7 (10 Agosto 2018)

1 euro che kalinic decide la supercoppa europea con la sfiga che abbiamo ahahahah, detto ciò due asini


----------



## wildfrank (10 Agosto 2018)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Leonardo Bonucci, le cui dichiarazioni su come andare al Milan sia stato un errore ( http://www.milanworld.net/bonucci-milan-scelta-sbagliata-vt66369-5.html#post1630736 ) stanno facendo molto discutere, ha postato su Instagram le foto delle relativa conferenza. Tra i tanti commenti, soprattutto di tifosi rossoneri indignati, ne è spuntato uno di Nikola Kalinic (appena ceduto all'Atletico) indirizzato a Bonucci: "Grande!". Anche il commento di Kalinic è stato inondato di commenti di supporters rossoneri non molto felici delle parole dell'attaccante, reduce da una stagione molto deludente.



Pusillanime.


----------



## MissRossonera (10 Agosto 2018)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Leonardo Bonucci, le cui dichiarazioni su come andare al Milan sia stato un errore ( http://www.milanworld.net/bonucci-milan-scelta-sbagliata-vt66369-5.html#post1630736 ) stanno facendo molto discutere, ha postato su Instagram le foto delle relativa conferenza. Tra i tanti commenti, soprattutto di tifosi rossoneri indignati, ne è spuntato uno di Nikola Kalinic (appena ceduto all'Atletico) indirizzato a Bonucci: "Grande!". Anche il commento di Kalinic è stato inondato di commenti di supporters rossoneri non molto felici delle parole dell'attaccante, reduce da una stagione molto deludente.



Kalinic è un poveretto e quello che fa non mi interessa minimamente, piuttosto mi ha dato fastidio il like di Calhanoglu.


----------



## Chrissonero (10 Agosto 2018)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Leonardo Bonucci, le cui dichiarazioni su come andare al Milan sia stato un errore ( http://www.milanworld.net/bonucci-milan-scelta-sbagliata-vt66369-5.html#post1630736 ) stanno facendo molto discutere, ha postato su Instagram le foto delle relativa conferenza. Tra i tanti commenti, soprattutto di tifosi rossoneri indignati, ne è spuntato uno di Nikola Kalinic (appena ceduto all'Atletico) indirizzato a Bonucci: "Grande!". Anche il commento di Kalinic è stato inondato di commenti di supporters rossoneri non molto felici delle parole dell'attaccante, reduce da una stagione molto deludente.



Come fanno a parlare del Milan?


----------



## EmmePi (10 Agosto 2018)

Parlano i rottamati.


----------



## AllanX (10 Agosto 2018)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Leonardo Bonucci, le cui dichiarazioni su come andare al Milan sia stato un errore ( http://www.milanworld.net/bonucci-milan-scelta-sbagliata-vt66369-5.html#post1630736 ) stanno facendo molto discutere, ha postato su Instagram le foto delle relativa conferenza. Tra i tanti commenti, soprattutto di tifosi rossoneri indignati, ne è spuntato uno di Nikola Kalinic (appena ceduto all'Atletico) indirizzato a Bonucci: "Grande!". Anche il commento di Kalinic è stato inondato di commenti di supporters rossoneri non molto felici delle parole dell'attaccante, reduce da una stagione molto deludente.



Questo é davvero un *********.
Ancora non mi capacito di come abbia fatto Gattuso a concedergli tutti quei minuti in campo visto che é una m€[email protected] sia da un punto di vista tecnico, sia da uno caratteriale che sotto l'aspetto umano. Inoltre non mi risulta che brillasse per impegno negli allenamenti.
Andre Silva sarebbe riuscito nell'impresa di fare peggio? Io non credo


----------



## centopercento (10 Agosto 2018)

normale che tra ometti insignificanti si capiscano


----------



## Freddy Manson (10 Agosto 2018)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Leonardo Bonucci, le cui dichiarazioni su come andare al Milan sia stato un errore ( http://www.milanworld.net/bonucci-milan-scelta-sbagliata-vt66369-5.html#post1630736 ) stanno facendo molto discutere, ha postato su Instagram le foto delle relativa conferenza. Tra i tanti commenti, soprattutto di tifosi rossoneri indignati, ne è spuntato uno di Nikola Kalinic (appena ceduto all'Atletico) indirizzato a Bonucci: "Grande!". Anche il commento di Kalinic è stato inondato di commenti di supporters rossoneri non molto felici delle parole dell'attaccante, reduce da una stagione molto deludente.



Ma 'sto ritardato parla pure, che la sua nazionale è arrivata seconda mentre lui si è fatto cacciare a calci nelle palle perché aveva il mal di schiena?? sciccisa sta mummia brutta porta sfiga


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Agosto 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non lo vedo il like.



lo avrà tolto, ma c'era, io l'ho visto con i miei occhi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Agosto 2018)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Leonardo Bonucci, le cui dichiarazioni su come andare al Milan sia stato un errore ( http://www.milanworld.net/bonucci-milan-scelta-sbagliata-vt66369-5.html#post1630736 ) stanno facendo molto discutere, ha postato su Instagram le foto delle relativa conferenza. Tra i tanti commenti, soprattutto di tifosi rossoneri indignati, ne è spuntato uno di Nikola Kalinic (appena ceduto all'Atletico) indirizzato a Bonucci: "Grande!". Anche il commento di Kalinic è stato inondato di commenti di supporters rossoneri non molto felici delle parole dell'attaccante, reduce da una stagione molto deludente.



L'unico che se le filato, gli atri compagni non hanno fatto ne un saluto ne niente e qui la dice lunga, meno male che se ne sono andati.


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Agosto 2018)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Leonardo Bonucci, le cui dichiarazioni su come andare al Milan sia stato un errore ( http://www.milanworld.net/bonucci-milan-scelta-sbagliata-vt66369-5.html#post1630736 ) stanno facendo molto discutere, ha postato su Instagram le foto delle relativa conferenza. Tra i tanti commenti, soprattutto di tifosi rossoneri indignati, ne è spuntato uno di Nikola Kalinic (appena ceduto all'Atletico) indirizzato a Bonucci: "Grande!". Anche il commento di Kalinic è stato inondato di commenti di supporters rossoneri non molto felici delle parole dell'attaccante, reduce da una stagione molto deludente.



kalinic parla anche ? sto verme, bastava guardarlo in faccia quando era in campo per capire che senza palle fosse....
bidone maledetto. 

un bel tibia e perone te le meriti tutto.


----------



## Mc-Milan (10 Agosto 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> 2 falliti.



.


----------



## Jino (11 Agosto 2018)

Kalinic è una delle più brutte persone alle quali ho visto indossare in nostri colori. Non lo voglio nemmeno più commentare.


----------



## DavidGoffin (11 Agosto 2018)

Questo qui era tanto bravo e silenzioso alla Fiorentina quanto una serpe nascosta schifosa da dopo. Non capisco come Simeone abbia potuto vedere qualcosa in lui.
A mai più!


----------



## Clarenzio (11 Agosto 2018)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Leonardo Bonucci, le cui dichiarazioni su come andare al Milan sia stato un errore ( http://www.milanworld.net/bonucci-milan-scelta-sbagliata-vt66369-5.html#post1630736 ) stanno facendo molto discutere, ha postato su Instagram le foto delle relativa conferenza. Tra i tanti commenti, soprattutto di tifosi rossoneri indignati, ne è spuntato uno di Nikola Kalinic (appena ceduto all'Atletico) indirizzato a Bonucci: "Grande!". Anche il commento di Kalinic è stato inondato di commenti di supporters rossoneri non molto felici delle parole dell'attaccante, reduce da una stagione molto deludente.



La risposta di Kalinic è ancora più stupida dell'affermazione di Bonucci.


----------



## IlMusagete (11 Agosto 2018)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Leonardo Bonucci, le cui dichiarazioni su come andare al Milan sia stato un errore ( http://www.milanworld.net/bonucci-milan-scelta-sbagliata-vt66369-5.html#post1630736 ) stanno facendo molto discutere, ha postato su Instagram le foto delle relativa conferenza. Tra i tanti commenti, soprattutto di tifosi rossoneri indignati, ne è spuntato uno di Nikola Kalinic (appena ceduto all'Atletico) indirizzato a Bonucci: "Grande!". Anche il commento di Kalinic è stato inondato di commenti di supporters rossoneri non molto felici delle parole dell'attaccante, reduce da una stagione molto deludente.



Tra mezzi uomini direi che ci si intende..


----------



## Djici (11 Agosto 2018)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Questo qui era tanto bravo e silenzioso alla Fiorentina quanto una serpe nascosta schifosa da dopo. Non capisco come Simeone abbia potuto vedere qualcosa in lui.
> A mai più!



Beh aveva già dimostrato di essere un pezzo di m per venire da noi.


----------



## Maximo (11 Agosto 2018)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Leonardo Bonucci, le cui dichiarazioni su come andare al Milan sia stato un errore ( http://www.milanworld.net/bonucci-milan-scelta-sbagliata-vt66369-5.html#post1630736 ) stanno facendo molto discutere, ha postato su Instagram le foto delle relativa conferenza. Tra i tanti commenti, soprattutto di tifosi rossoneri indignati, ne è spuntato uno di Nikola Kalinic (appena ceduto all'Atletico) indirizzato a Bonucci: "Grande!". Anche il commento di Kalinic è stato inondato di commenti di supporters rossoneri non molto felici delle parole dell'attaccante, reduce da una stagione molto deludente.



Che sfi..to, solo l'anno scorso si dichiarava tifoso del Milan.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (11 Agosto 2018)

Si e' dimostrato il "nulla" prima come giocatore sia in un club che nazionale , ora anche come persona.


----------



## IDRIVE (11 Agosto 2018)

A parte che l'unico commento che verrebbe da postare sarebbe "tra idioti si capiscono", il fatto di essersi fatto cacciare durante un mondiale dove la Croazia è andata in finale compiendo un'impresa storica non solo per i professionisti che ci giocano, ma per una nazione intera, la dice tutta sull'intelligenza della persona, paragonabile a quella di una fioriera.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (11 Agosto 2018)

Mi aspetto che scrivano commenti simili anche Miraballe e Fessone.


----------

